# Schneider - Frust



## d2p (1. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor gut zweieinhalb Jahren meine Prüfung bestanden und seitdem auch einige Male am Wasser gestanden. Das Ergebnis war aber, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, sehr frustrierend. Ich bin angeltechnisch ein blutiger Anfänger, weshalb ich schon froh war, die ersten Male bei einem ehemaligen Kollegen am Teich angeln zu können. Er hatte seinen Schein auch erst ein paar Monate früher gemacht, aber am Teich haben wir immer was gefangen. Spätere Versuche an kommerziellen Teichen und der "Bigge" (Talsperre) hingegen ließen mich in den meisten Fällen als Schneider nach hause gehen. Nur eine Portionsforelle und ein kleiner Aal, sonst gefühlt 30x nichts. 

Da ich nicht einfach wieder aufhören möchte hier meine, vielleicht dumme, Frage: Wie lernt man angeln? 

Try and Error fällt flach, denn ich persönlich weiß ja gar nicht, was ich falsch mache. Da müsste schon jemand ein Auge drauf haben, der Ahnung hat. Die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein ist nicht unbedingt meine erste Wahl und scheint ja auch, zumindest ist das mein Eindruck, nicht immer den erwünschten Lernerfolg zu bringen. Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn ich mich einer Einzelperson, oder einer kleineren Gruppe anschließen könnte. 

Danke & Gruß

Michael


----------



## alexpp (1. Januar 2020)

Mit dem Internet haben wir inzwischen nen Haufen guter Artikel und Videos, die einen wirklich weiter bringen können. Nur muss man auch hier lernen, die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen.

Die Bigge scheint besonders vom Ufer nicht die leichteste Talsperre zu sein. Aber nicht aufgeben, geht bestimmt besser.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Januar 2020)

Hallo
Ich find auch die beste Hilfe ist mit erfahrene Anglern mitzugehen. 
Es gibt ja mittlerweile haufenweise Watsapp Gruppen , Foren und Apps.
Am besten du suchst dir welche mit denen du dich regional austauschen kannst, und evtl. Auch treffen vereinbaren.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Januar 2020)

Angeln, AB lesen, YouTube Videos, angeln  angeln, habe ich angeln schon erwähnt?
Die ganzen Kalendersprüche - so fein wie möglich so grob wie nötig, Gewässer lesen lernen etc.  Stimmen und man kann sich dran lang hangeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Januar 2020)

Auch wenn sie inzwischen altmodisch sind, aber Bücher wie z.B. Das Standardwerk von klaus Schmidt sind immer noch sehr hilfreich für Lernwillige.


----------



## świetlik (1. Januar 2020)

Was bring dich weiter?
Mmn: viel Angeln,  nicht über motieviert sei,  versuchen dein geweser zu verstehen,  schauen wo und wie die andere angeln.
Wenn da einer und der gleiche paar mal in der Woche ist auf gleiche Stelle angelt muss da was sein. 
Und nicht alles glauben wenn andere erzählen wie viele und große Fische gefangen haben. 
Nicht mit druck ans Wasser gehen.  Sonder entspannt Zeit genießen.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

suche Dir kleinere, übersichtliche Gewässer. An einer Talsperre sieht ein Anfänger meist alt aus. Und ja, das Beste wäre, wenn Du Dich an einen erfahrenen Angler dranhängen kannst, welcher auch etwas mittelundsfreudig ist.
Angeln ist sehr vielfältig und wirklich gute Allround-Angler sind heutzutag selten.

viel Glück

Lajos


----------



## Peter_Piper (1. Januar 2020)

Hallo, 
ich kann Kochtopf und dem Prof nur beipflichten. Zusätzlich solltest du dir doch mal überlegen, einem Verein beizutreten. Dank des WWW kann man sich zumindest oft ein erstes Bild des Vereins machen.  
Vielleicht möchtest du uns auch mal erzählen, wie du angelst, also auf Raub- oder Friedfisch, welche Methoden, etc.


----------



## d2p (1. Januar 2020)

Bisher habe ich nur vom Ufer aus auf Forellen geangelt, mit unterschiedlichen Spinnruten. Meistens lege ich hierbei eine Angel auf Grund, während ich mit der zweiten aktiv bin. Am Teich bin ich meistens mit Forellenteig zugange, habe aber auch schon mit Made, kleineren Kunstködern und Spoons geangelt. An der Bigge habe ich es mit Wurm und Gummifisch auf Barsch und Hecht probiert.


----------



## alexpp (1. Januar 2020)

An der Bigge lief es bei mir ebenfalls bescheiden. Paar Mal versucht mit nem Schlauchboot und 2 Ruten zu schleppen, ohne Fisch. Bisher 2 kleine Hechte jeweils vom Ufer und Spinnfischen vom Boot. Werde ab Frühling mit nem Echolot vom Boot spinnfischen.


----------



## Bilch (1. Januar 2020)

Ich kenne die Bigge nicht und habe ein Bisschen gegooglet. Ist ja riesig, 876 ha! Da hast du als Anfänger und dazu noch vom Ufer aus kaum eine Chance. Ich angle schon seit einigen Jahren an zwei Stauseen, die weniger als 100 ha haben, auch ausschließlich vom Ufer. Ich bin mit den zwei Gewässern also einigermaßen vertraut und ich gehe doch öfter als Schneider nach Hause als anders herum 

Ich befasse mich zwar nur mit dem Spinnangeln, aber ich glaube dass man an so einem See mit Ansitz erfolgreicher sein kann. Und suche Dir einen erreichbaren Zielfisch aus. Wenn die Seeforelle oder der Krapfen dein Zielfisch ist, dann ist der Frust schon vorprogrammiert  Wichtig ist auch, den Grund bzw. die Unterwasserstrukturen zu erforschen. Ich mache das mit einem Gummifisch, es gibt aber bestimmt auch andere Methoden.

Aber genug davon, Du solltest lieber, genau wie @Lajos1 schon geschrieben hat, an einem kleinen Gewässer beginnen deine Angelerfahrungen zu sammeln. Suche Dir ein Bach oder ein Flussabschnitt eines nicht zu breiten Flusses aus und mache Dich mit diesem Gewässer vertraut. Da wirst Du viel früher erfahren wann, wo, wie und womit Du angeln musst. Das soll Dein erster Schritt sein und zwischen den ersten und der Bigge wirst Du noch einige Schritte machen müssen


----------



## d2p (1. Januar 2020)

Danke schon einmal für eure Antworten, ich hab mir dann Mal das "Standardwerk" bestellt. Sicherlich sollte ich auch erst einmal an kleineren Gewässern angeln, nur die kommerziellen sind recht teuer und zu anderen habe ich derzeit keinen Zugang. Wenn also jemand jemanden kennt, bei dem ich mich gegen Arbeitskraft oder Entgelt an den Bach/Teich stellen darf, schreibt mir gerne eine PN.

Woran kann es eurer Meinung nach liegen, dass ich an einem privaten Teich erfolgreich Spinne, an einem kommerziellen Teich aber nicht Mal einen Biss habe? Größe, Tiefe und Untergrund sind weitgehend identisch. Von daher kann es ja eigentlich weder an Köder, noch Technik liegen. Oder sind die kommerziellen Teiche so überfischt, dass man da anders ran muss?


----------



## el.Lucio (1. Januar 2020)

d2p schrieb:


> Woran kann es eurer Meinung nach liegen, dass ich an einem privaten Teich erfolgreich Spinne, an einem kommerziellen Teich aber nicht Mal einen Biss habe? Größe, Tiefe und Untergrund sind weitgehend identisch. Von daher kann es ja eigentlich weder an Köder, noch Technik liegen. Oder sind die kommerziellen Teiche so überfischt, dass man da anders ran muss?



Das kann viele Ursachen haben. Bin auch schon als Schneider vom fopu heimgekommen.
Die Bigge als Anfänger und dann noch vom Ufer aus, kann schon für Frust sorgen. Aus deinem Profil geht hervor du kommst aus Lennestadt. Wie wäre es denn da mit der Lenne? Oder der Ahauser Stausee, der ist ja doch ein Vielfaches kleiner.


----------



## zandertex (1. Januar 2020)

darf man an der Bigge auch nachts als gastangler?


----------



## el.Lucio (1. Januar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> darf man an der Bigge auch nachts als gastangler?


Ja, vom 1.6 bis 30.9 aber nur vom Ufer aus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2020)

eine bambusrute-eine kleine schlancke pose-ein kleiner haken-mehl mit dem Seewasser anrühren und ab geht die wilde fahrt.

!!!


----------



## Tobias85 (1. Januar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> suche Dir kleinere, übersichtliche Gewässer.



Ich denke das hier ist der wichtigste Tipp bisher. Selbst wenn du anglerisch alles richtig machst, ist es an größeren Gewässern schwieriger, die Fische zu finden, dementsprechend schlechter fängst du, verlierst das Vertrauen in deine Fähigkeiten und wirst frustriert. Wenn du an kleinen Gewässern erfolgreich bist, dann kannst du aus den Erfahrungen viel mit an die größeren Gewässer nehmen und wirst dort schneller an Fisch kommen, als ohne diese Erfahrungen.

Ich würde dir auch raten, einem Verein beizutreten. Es zwingt dich ja niemand, an den Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen (eventuell Arbeitsdienste), aber Tageskarten für die guten Gewässer werden zumindest in meiner Gegend kaum ausgegeben, die sind meist Vereinsmitgliedern vorbehalten. Und die kleineren, einfach zu beangelnden Gewässer sind meist eh nicht groß nachgefragt, deswegen gibts dafür oft auch keine Karten.


----------



## sarre69 (1. Januar 2020)

Ich kann verstehen, dass Du darüber enttäuscht bist, dass es so oft nicht mit dem fangen geklappt hat.
Schlimm ist das aber nicht weiter. Auch gestandene Profis haben oft mehrere Schneidertage hintereinander. Manche geben es nur nicht zu.

Als jemand, der mittlerweile auch shon mehr als vierzig Jahre angelt möchte ich Dir folgenden Rat geben. 
Sind andere Angler an deinem Gewässer, die Fische fangen, dann solltest Du unbedingt zuschauen. Nimm Dir die Zeit, suche das Gespräch mit erfahrenen Anglern an deinen Gewässern und schaue Ihnen sprichwörtlich über die Schulter. Oft machen Kleinigkeiten den Unterschied. Mach Dir vielleicht auch mal ein paar Notizen hierzu.

Ansonsten kannst Du natürlich unzählige Infos in den sozialen Medien finden, die aber manchmal nur verwirren.
Hilfreich sind auch Berichte erfahrener Angler in Angelzeitschriften. Ich habe mir früher immer Sonderhefte zu bestimmte fischarten und Methoden gekauft und mir dadurch neue Anregungen verschafft.

Außerdem finde ich es hilfreich ein angbuc zu führen, in dem du dir genau notierst, unter welchen Bedingungen du Fische gefangen hast. Hierzu gehören dann auch die genaue Methode und die Köderwahl.

Wenn du zum Beispiel Karpfenangeln möchtest, dann schau Dir auch Videos von bekannten Anglern an, die alles genau erklären. So z.B. Thomas Faßbender, den ich super finde, weil er immer wier alles genau erklärt.

Ansonsten hast Du in jedem Fall schonmal großes Durchhaltevermögen bewiesen. das ist die Grundvoraussetzung für den Erfolg. Also nur Mut!


----------



## Oyabun (2. Januar 2020)

Andere Angler Fragen die das Gewässer kennen. Teilweise sind die echt nett. 
Und ganz wichtig. Nicht aufgeben! 

Irgendwann ist der Bann gebrochen und es fluppt!


----------



## Peter_Piper (2. Januar 2020)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, warst du bisher erst einige Male an kommerziellen (Forellen)teichen zum angeln? Wenn du das Angeln in all seinen vielen tollen Facetten wirklich kennen und erlernen möchtest, würde ich zu einem Verein raten. Dort findest du bestimmt einen Angebuddy, oder kannst zumindest den Kollegen über die Schulter schauen. Zudem würde ich an deiner Stelle evtl. mit dem feedern beginnen. Da ist dich Chance etwas größer, dass eine Vielzahl verschiedener Fische beißt. Apropos beißen: Frag nicht, wie oft ich schon als Schneider nach Hause marschiert bin. Also, Kopf hoch und weiter probieren!


----------



## thanatos (10. Januar 2020)

auf keinen Fall versuchen gleich den Fisch des Lebens zu fangen - klein anfangen und dann steigern !
ja der Mythos Talsperren es wird nur von den Superfängen berichtet - von den Schneidertagen leider nicht .
Ein Erlebnis - an der Hohenwartetalsperre - es waren etwa 100 Angler Tag und Nacht aktiv - habe am nächsten Morgen einen Rundgang gemacht 
( Sonntagfrüh ) wollte mal sehen wieviel mit mir mit geschneidert haben - es wurde ein einziger Zander gefangen !!!
Die Jungs denen ich meine Köfis geschenkt habe konnten gar nicht verstehen das ich abhaue - gefreut haben sie sich trotzdem .


----------



## Waller Michel (10. Januar 2020)

Ja mit dem klein anfangen stimme ich zu! 
Allerdings meine ich damit eher das Gewässer !
Große Ströme wie der Rhein oder tiefe Talsperren sind nicht leicht zu beangeln !
Man muss mit den Jahren lernen diese Gewässer zu lesen. 
In einem solchen Gewässer einfach mal irgendwo den Haken baden ,bringt nicht selten Frust! 
Besser erst einmal in einem kleinen Vereinssee das Grundsäliche lernen. 
Ansonsten Bücher lesen und viel viel Angeln ,der Rest kommt von alleine! 

LG Michael


----------



## d2p (10. Januar 2020)

Hab Mal etwas im Internet geguckt. Die Homepages der drei im direkten Umkreis liegenden Angelvereine sind leider wenig informativ und alles andere als aktuell. Die neuste Info war von 2018. Ich hatte auch schon Kontakt zu einem Verein, da hat man mir aber lediglich ein Blatt mit den Angelterminen des laufenden Jahres geschickt und geschrieben, ich könnte ja eventuell an einem teilnehmen. Die Termine waren "Angeln an der Talsperre", "Fahrt zum Rhein", "Makrelenangeln an der Nordsee". Soviel zum klein anfangen...

Ich glaube, ich beschränke mich erst einmal aufs Lesen. Forellen sind ja eh vor Mitte März nicht auf. Ansonsten finde ich den Tip mit andere Angler beobachten und auch Mal nachfragen ganz gut. Was anderes würde ich im Verein ja auch nicht machen und jeder Tip hilft.


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2020)

Wenn ich zusammenrechne, was ich schon alles NICHT gefangen habe... dann sind das vermutlich mehr Fische, als es überhaupt in Deutschland gibt. 

Am vernünftigsten ist es, wenn du dich auf ein nicht zu großes Gewässer konzentrierst und da am besten zusammen mit einem Angler, der sich etwas, bis gut auskennt. Andauernd etwas Neues probieren macht es in deiner Lage kaum besser.


----------



## Mefospezialist (25. Februar 2020)

Angeln ist einfach, Fische fangen hingegen kann schwer sein.

Erst mal muss man sagen, dass so ziemlich jedes Gewässer seine Eigenheiten hat. Zwar kann ein erfahrener Angler schon mit dem Auge gute Spots sehen aber das heißt noch lange nicht, das man dort auch ganz einfach etwas fängt. 
Das fängt mit der Wahl der richtigen Rute/Rolle an, geht über die Schnur- und Vorfachstärke bis zur Wahl der Köder. 

Merken tut man das meiner Meinung nach beim Spinfischen am ehesten, weil es hier sehr extrem sein kann. 
Klassisches Beispiel ist ein Gewässer mit hohem Angeldruck. Wird zum Beispiel an einem kleinen See viel mit Wobblern, Gummis und Spinnern geangelt, kann es sein, dass man auf diese Köder nicht einen Biss bekommt obwohl das Gewässer einen sehr guten Bestand hat. Hier kann Beispielweise ein guter alter Effzet Blinker beim ersten Wurf den Hecht bringen, wo man vorher 500x alles andere durchs Wasser gezogen hat.
Rasseln in den Wobblern sind meiner Erfahrung nach auch ein Grund nichts zu fangen, wenn ausschließlich damit geangelt wird. Hier kann ein einhängen eines Wobblers ohne Rasseln den sofortigen Biss bringen.

Anderes Beispiel auf die Naturköderangelei bezogen wäre ein sehr klares Gewässer. Fischt man hier mir zu dickem Vorfachmaterial oder auch zu großen Haken, kann es sein, dass man nicht einen Biss bekommt obwohl die Haken augenscheinlich schon klein genug sind. 

Am Ende ist es aber so, dass immer der Angler am meisten fängt, der die meiste Zeit am Wasser verbringt. 
Mit einem erfahrenen Angler angeln zu gehen ist oft hilfreich insofern man jemanden findet, der auch so angelt wie man es selbst möchte. Sich mit einem Karpfenangler zu verabreden, der ausschließlich auf Karpfen ansitzt macht wenig Sinn, wenn man eher auf Raubfisch aus ist. 

Kannst ja mal schreiben wo Du her kommst, dann meldet sich vielleicht der ein oder andere um mal mit dir angeln zu gehen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. Februar 2020)

Ich habe als Jungangler auch erstmal klein angefangen. Erst kam das stippen auf Weißfische mit Anfüttern,  dann erst das Angeln auf Barsch und Forelle! 

Erst wenn die Angelgrundlagen beherrscht werden,  werden auch die Fische   größer!
Ich habe früher verschiedene Bücher über Köder und Fried- und Raubfische und deren Fang, Laichzeit usw. gelesen. Ich finde es sehr wichtig, Theorie und Praxis miteinander zu vereinen. 

Setz dich nicht unter Druck, erfreue dich erstmal am Kleinfisch, den du später mal als Köfi einsetzen kannst. 

Wie oft bin ich schon als Schneider,  aber trotzdem glücklich und entspannt nach Hause gekommen, weiß ich schon nicht mehr. 
Dafür habe ich andere schöne Erlebnisse am Wasser gehabt: Der Eisvogel, der sich auf eine Rute setzt, ein prächtiger Doppel-Regenbogen oder die Bisamratte, die an deinem Platz vorbeischwimmt, sind auch schöne Momente... 

Sicher ist es enttäuschend, nach mehreren Ansitzen nichts zu fangen, das gebe ich gerne zu. Aber nach einer langen Flaute kommt meist ein langer Wind! 

Schließe mich sonst den Antworten meiner Vorredner an... 

Viele Grüße und Petri, 

Michael


----------



## Andal (25. Februar 2020)

Es gibt genau zwei Optionen für dich und beide sind nicht schlecht.

Entweder suchst/findest du dir einen Mentor, der dir zeigt, wie man richtig herum auf dem Topf sitzt, oder du fieselst dich selber rein und verarbeitest deine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Waller Michel (25. Februar 2020)

Der TE hat hier auch geschrieben das er sich an der Biggetalsperre versucht hat! 
Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen das man als Anfänger oder als Gewässerunkundiger dort schneidert !
Talsperren ohne Angelkenntniss ,ohne Gewässerkenntniss und wahrscheinlich ohne elektronische Helferlein sind nicht leicht zu beangeln .Gerade halt durch die Tiefe die dort oft vorhanden ist. 
Man kann durchaus den richtigen Platz gefunden haben wo die Fische stehen, ist aber 5 Meter zu hoch oder zu tief und hat keinen einzigen Zupfer !
Gerade an solchen Gewässern lohnt es sich, es von einem ansässigen Angler gezeigt zu bekommen! 
Oder halt wirklich versuchen versuchen versuchen!  Dabei muss man aber in der Regel sehr viel Zeit investieren und bereit sein immer wieder neue Dinge zu testen. .....keinesfalls akribisch immer an der selben Stelle das selbe tun! 

LG Michael


----------



## Blueser (25. Februar 2020)

Der richtige Zeitpunkt in Abhängigkeit vom Wetter ist auch ein häufig unterschätzer Faktor. Auf- oder ablandiger Wind bei unterschiedlichen Temperaturen von Wasser und Luft spielen bei der Auswahl des Angelplatzes ebenfalls eine Rolle.


----------



## d2p (25. Februar 2020)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal schreiben wo Du her kommst, dann meldet sich vielleicht der ein oder andere um mal mit dir angeln zu gehen.


 Ich komme, wie die Bigge nahelegt, aus dem Kreis Olpe, genauer aus Lennestadt. 



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Der TE hat hier auch geschrieben das er sich an der Biggetalsperre versucht hat!


An der Bigge war ich zwei, drei Mal. In erster Linie aber an kommerziellen Forellenteichen.


----------



## Bilch (25. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wie oft bin ich schon als Schneider,  aber trotzdem glücklich und entspannt nach Hause gekommen, weiß ich schon nicht mehr.
> Dafür habe ich andere schöne Erlebnisse am Wasser gehabt: Der Eisvogel, der sich auf eine Rute setzt, ein prächtiger Doppel-Regenbogen oder die Bisamratte, die an deinem Platz vorbeischwimmt, sind auch schöne Momente...


Das erinnert mich auf ein Erlebnis vom letzten Sommer. Ich angelte an einem See am Ausgang einer Bucht, wo es nicht mal 2 m Platz zwischen den Bäumen ist. Nach einiger Zeit kam ein Pärchen zu der Bucht. Sehen konnte ich die beiden nicht, nur hören. Dort ist ein kleines Stück Strand, aber so bequem ist es auch nicht. Ich dachte also die beiden würden bald gehen und angelte weiter. Sie merkten mich aber überhaupt nicht und ihr Aufenthalt am Strand erreichte einen Punkt, wo es den beiden sehr unangenehm wäre, wenn sie entdecken hätten, dass ein Mensch sich in ihrer Nähe befindet.

Ich zog den Köder aus dem Wasser, saß mich unter dem Baum und beobachtete entspannt die Natur um mich: das Wasser, den Untergang der Sonne, das Springen der Fische, die Wasservögel … unter anderen sah ich eine Ringelnatter vorbei schwimmen.

Plötzlich sah ich so ca. 20 m vor mir etwas Kleines im Wasser schwimmen. Als es näher kam, sah ich dass es ein Nageltier ist. Es schwamm langsam in meine Direktion und als es das Ufer erreichte, verschwand es aus meinen Augen. Aber nach wenigen Sekunden stand es plötzlich vor meinen Füssen, weil es die Wurzeln meines Baumes hochkletterte. Es war eine Ostschermaus und es dauerte einige Momente, bis ihr klar wurde, dass ich vor ihr sitze und lief schnell über meine Beine ins Gebüsch.

Ich kontemplierte noch eine Weile unter dem Baum bis es dunkel war. Das Pärchen war immer noch dort und ich machte beim zurückgehen ein breites Bogen um die beiden durch das Wald. Dieses Ereignis mit der Maus war für mich eines der schönsten Angelerlebnissen, nicht nur vom letzten Jahr, sondern überhaupt.


----------



## oberfranke (6. März 2020)

@Bilch 
Ja,ja die Otschermaus, das Nageltier- wer weiß was da genagelt und gemaust hat.  

Hab ich aber auch schon erlebt. Allerdings habe die zwei mich gesehen. Zwei Autos, (Kennzeichen1x BA 1x FO) - aussteigen- ich dreh mich rum - sehen mich- kurz die Hand zum Gruß gehoben - ausziehen- poppen- fertig- anziehen- kurz die Hand zum, Gruß gehoben- weitergefahren.  Wieder rumgedreht - weiter geangelt. Sorry- völlig off topic- musste aber irgendwie sein.


----------



## Snâsh (6. März 2020)

@d2p schreib mir einfach mal wenn es deiner Meinung wieder ans Wasser geht. Ich kenne mich an den Gewässern definitiv nicht aus, probiere aber gerne neues aus. Würde auch für ne Tageskarte hochfahren. 
Wird sich ja wohl irgendwas erbarmen und aus dem Wasser kommen. Bin jedoch eigentlich hauptsächlich Spinnfischer wodurch es sich nach der Schonzeit anbieten würde!


----------



## DenizJP (15. Mai 2020)

Ich schreibe als "Quasi"-blutiger Anfänger auch mal hier rein 

habe zwar intensiv bis zu meinem 16. Lebensjahr geangelt aber danach 20 Jahre Pause gehabt. Ich angele erst seit mitte März wieder und das erste Mal im Leben mit der Spinnrute!

Bis Stand vorgestern (also ca. 2 Monate) habe ich 2 kapitale Rapfen, einen 60er Zander und einen 1,20m Wels aus dem Main gezogen. Mentoren, Kollegen oder dergleichen hatte ich aufgrund von Corona leider auch nicht...

Hab so ziemlich alles Wissen was ich am Wasser dann versucht habe anzuwenden von YouTube Videos und diversen Foren und Chatgruppen "eingesaugt".
Also fast wie Zander   _bitte nicht schlagen!_

Jetzt könnte man aufgrund dieses Posts sagen "Hui der Junge hats drauf!" etc. Aber was man im Internet eben nicht sieht sind die ca. 20 GuFi und Montagen die ich im Main verloren habe, die 3-5 Montagen die nun in den Bäumen hängen und natürlich die Tage an denen ich erfolglos nach Hause zurückgekehrt bin.


ich war in diesen 2 Monaten locker 10 - 15 mal am Wasser gewesen. Am Ende hat es sich aber ausgezahlt.


*Mein Tipp daher:* nicht aufgeben! Immer mit der Einstellung "ABER HEUTE! Heute fang ich was!" hingehen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass du nun erstmal 6 Monate geschneidert hast ohne Unterbrechung...


Und die diversen Tipps und Tricks im Internet ruhig ausprobieren. Schlimmsten Falls hast du Zeit vergeudet, im besten Fall hast du nen Fang.

Ich han auch gemerkt, dass die äußeren Faktoren wie Wetter, Wind, Mond, Beschaffung des Wassers und der Unterwasserlandschaften immensen Einfluss haben so wie es auch immer gesagt wird.


Also einfach "irgendwo" hin und mal die Rute auswerfen steigert das Schneider-Risiko...


Hoffe ich konnte helfen. Wenn mal am Main biete ich mich auch zum Angeltreff an ^^


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. Mai 2020)

d2p schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich den Tip mit andere Angler beobachten und auch Mal nachfragen ganz gut. Was anderes würde ich im Verein ja auch nicht machen und jeder Tip hilft.


Hiho,
Da hast du die Lösung schon selbst genannt  !

Die Bigge ist nicht einfach, hört man zumindest immer wieder so. Selbst war ich noch nie dort, aaber in den frühen 2000ern war ich sehr häufig am Edersee, auch über längere Zeiträume. Sollten eigentlich ziemlich ähnliche Verhältnisse sein. Ich hab mir sehr schwer getan, vom Ufer wie auch vom Boot. Guiding kam für mich nicht in Frage, also hab ich mich an anderen Anglern orientiert. Durch Zuschauen war ich dann immerhin semi erfolgreich, aber richtig der Knoten ist erst gerissen als ich nen älteren Mann (leider mittlerweile verstorben) mehrmals interviewte.
 Der wollte anfangs auch nicht so recht auspacken, aber ich war halt penetrant und deshalb hat er mir irgendwann seine Montagen, gute Plätze, Tageszeiten usw. verraten und mich sogar mal mit seinem Boot mit genommen. Ganz ähnlich hab ich es auch in den 90er Jahren bei verschiedenen Urlauben in Meck Pom gemacht, man muß halt nur über den eigenen Schatten springen und fragen.
Ich bin sicher das es auch am Biggesee Orte gibt wo du öfter Angler antriffst und nicht jeder der große Geheimniskrämer ist. So können auch tolle Freundschaften entstehen, bin selbst immer noch in Kontakt mit meinen Mecklenburger Freunden obwohl ich schon ewig nicht mehr oben war.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Mai 2020)

@d2p 

wie hat es sich eigentlich in der Zwischenzeit weiterentwickelt?

Erfolg haben können?


----------



## d2p (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen, irgendwie hat das dieses Jahr mit dem Angeln nicht so richtig geklappt. Im Urlaub habe ich dann aber doch Mal wieder am Wasser stehen können, diesmal an einem kommerziellen Teich in Altenwalde (Cuxhaven). Zunächst knapp zweieinhalb Stunden verschiedenes probiert, ohne Erfolg. Egal ob Wurm, Made, grüner Forellenteig mit Knoblaucharoma, nichts brachte was. Na ja, nicht ganz, der Teig sorgte zumindest für Aktivität, aber nicht für einen Biss. Als ich schon fast einpacken wollte, sah ich an einer Stelle immer wieder eine Forelle stehen und dachte mir, probier was. Also den blauen Forellenteig raus und Propeller gemacht, das Ganze an eine Montage mit Glasgewicht und los. Die Stelle überworfen und eingeholt. Schon beim erstem Mal ein spürbarer Ruck, aber kein Biss. Zwei, drei Würfe später wieder ein Ruck, diesmal wurde mein Anhieb von deutlichem Biegen der Angel beantwortet. Ein paar Minuten hatte ich eine 46cm Regenbogenforelle im Kescher.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Juli 2020)

d2p schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, irgendwie hat das dieses Jahr mit dem Angeln nicht so richtig geklappt. Im Urlaub habe ich dann aber doch Mal wieder am Wasser stehen können, diesmal an einem kommerziellen Teich in Altenwalde (Cuxhaven). Zunächst knapp zweieinhalb Stunden verschiedenes probiert, ohne Erfolg. Egal ob Wurm, Made, grüner Forellenteig mit Knoblaucharoma, nichts brachte was. Na ja, nicht ganz, der Teig sorgte zumindest für Aktivität, aber nicht für einen Biss. Als ich schon fast einpacken wollte, sah ich an einer Stelle immer wieder eine Forelle stehen und dachte mir, probier was. Also den blauen Forellenteig raus und Propeller gemacht, das Ganze an eine Montage mit Glasgewicht und los. Die Stelle überworfen und eingeholt. Schon beim erstem Mal ein spürbarer Ruck, aber kein Biss. Zwei, drei Würfe später wieder ein Ruck, diesmal wurde mein Anhieb von deutlichem Biegen der Angel beantwortet. Ein paar Minuten hatte ich eine 46cm Regenbogenforelle im Kescher.


Immer dran bleiben dann wird das schon mit dem Fisch.  
Deine Ausdauer wurde belohnt.


----------

